# HONG KONG | Boundary Crossing Building for World's Longest Motorway Bridge | U/C



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know if this was posted before but here goes.

The new Boundary crossing Building in Hong Kong























































Source:
https://www.archdaily.com/887052/rs...g-for-worlds-longest-motorway-bridge-in-china


----------

